# Anyone try Magnolia Root & Ashwagandha?



## kb_101 (Apr 7, 2007)

I was watching a tv show about fitness and health, and there was this guy who was leading a very stressful life and also anxious about a lot of the problems he had (one of them being finances). Anyway, this trainer recommended "magnolia root/bark" and "ashwagandha". So I ended up getting them both just to try them out, and I have noticed a difference. I have noticed that I do not get stressed out very easily anymore. Its like my behavior went from type I to type II. There are many other benefits to each of these, and I am only stating my claim as I know everyone is different and it may not work for them. But for me it certainly does help. I have only been taking it for a few days, and they say you need to take if for at least 7 days to receive all the benefits. Do a search on both, you will find a good deal of information. Hope this helps.

This is just one of the statements made about ashwagandha:

"Specifically, oral administration of ashwagandha for five days suggested anxiety-relieving effects similar to those achieved by the anti-anxiety drug lorazepam (Ativan®), and antidepressant effects similar to those of the prescription antidepressant drug imipramine (Tofranil®)."

quote found here:
http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2006/jun ... hwa_01.htm


----------



## ReadyToHeal (Jul 1, 2014)

I just started on Ashwaghanda today. I took two pharmaceutical grade 500 mg tablets one hour ago and already feel way more calm. I was on the verge of a full blown panic attack right before that. I'll continue to post my experience with it here.


----------

